# Hammer's Ramblings.......



## Hammerlynn (Jul 16, 2002)

nike_girl has been keeping an eye on me elsewhere and suggested that I journal here to! I think it's a good idea because I could use all the perspective that I can get 

About me.....

I have gone from a size 26/28 (and they were tight) to a 16(which is where I am now.) I stopped weighing myself when I hit 300lbs and I would say that was around 3 years ago.  My guess would be that I topped out around 325-330 ACK!  I've been active my whole life with some type of activity but I was a compulsive overeater and the food that I would take it far surpassed my activity level.

Last year I started BFL (for the second time) and stuck with it. I went from 35% bf to 23.8 (that was a MAJOR coup!) I had not worked out since Oct and started back in Jan but not as hard as I had been working. During my hiatus, I gained 8 scale pounds and bf went back up to 32%  It was my own fault and I blame no one and make no excuses for myself. 

I'm built like my father who is 6'2 and solid. He trains regularly as well (although my parents live in IN so I cant workout with him anymore!) I have a large frame and can easily pack on muscle which is what my old training schedule was...now I am geared more towards dropping bf while maintaining my lean mass.

My goal initally was to get down to around 18% bf..I just want ed to be in a healthy range with good muscle tone. I used to want to be Chyna   but I've gotten over that lol.  I've kinda got the bug to try to compete too...it was a dream but faded when I stopped on October...I've been bitten by that again! If I decide to compete obviously the bodyfat will have to go WAY lower! I just want to prove to myself that I CAN do it! I figured I'm working hard so why not go all the way! I'm totally NOT built for fitness so BB it is!

Fortunately I live alone so I am in total control over what is purchased and not have to worry about junk in the house. I am very conscious of the people that I keep in my "circle" and seen to surround myself with people who engage in healthy habits..which cannot be all that bad right?

Currently I'm at 232 and 25.9% bodyfat. Since 05/06, I've dropped 20lbs and 6.1% bf and gained 1lb of lean mass (not that I need it!) I'm 5'9" and 30 years old (like age matters!) lol

I train 6 days a week...3 days of lifting (alternate upper/lower body) followed by 20-30 mins of cardio and then 3 days of cardio (45 mins @ moderate intensity) w/ abs.  For the lifting, I was doing a 5 day split changed (again) back to what I had been doing.  I do 3 sets of 12-15 w/2 exercises per part. If I do 15..the weight goes up. Workouts are at 4am.

My diet is roughly this:

1: protein shake with safflower oil
2: tuna w/ 1TBSP light mayo or a bar in a crunch
3: turkey sand w/ mustard lettuce and tomato or chx and rice w/ veggies(this varies alot depending on what they are serving in the dining hall)
4: usually just a handful of nuts (currently on a sunflower kick)
5: fish or chicken (sometimes add a carb)

I try not to eat alot of carbs after 6pm and I eat very little dairy..it upsets my tummy if you get my drift. I can tolerate eggs and some white cheeses (mozz mostly.)

I drink in excess of a gallon of water a day and take 1 cheat day a week.

My supps are:
Optimum Nutrition protein powder (not really a supp in my book)
Clenbutrx (started this on Sunday...tastes friggin horrible but I like it!)
Glutamine
BCAA's
Multivitamin

Well, I've rambled enough so I now turn this over to your regularly scheduled program and am ready to be ripped to shreds  but it's okay..I need that and am VERY open to suggestions.

Now you know why I call it my ramblings


----------



## LAM (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi Hammer !


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

WELCOME HAMMERLYNN!!!! I am soo happy you listened to Nike_girl (shes one of my great online friends) and joined us here! We are like one big family and your going to get a lot of help!!! I am glad you have been bitten by the bug again to workout and eat clean! It looks like you already no what to do..you just gotta be very consistent!  Thats too bad your parents live far away.. having a workout buddy is great.. although I usually workout alone, that can be awesome to.. especially if you have headphones and a cd player ... I ramble to..can u tell? Anyway.. congratulations on the weight you have Already lost, thats sooo awesome!! Your on the right track to being totally fit!  Good luck with your goals.. that would be awesome if you competed in BB! I wish you the best, and will be watching you!!! 
Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay.. I wanted to also tell you some stuff..and ask questions!
Drink more water.. thats great you already drink a gallon, make it 2- to 2 1/2.. WARNING THOUGH: u will pee alot!  
Also~ (oh and I am not a pro..but I think I am a pro with my own body as too how far I have come.. so you don't have to listen to me)  I really do think you should Up your cardio~ (unless u don't have time..then your doing awesome w/ what your doing) but if you do have time.. try doing 45 minutes of cardio.. 6 days a week! --instead of alternating it like you do.. keep in the same.. maybe change machines though! This should help you shed weight faster. SWEAT SWEAT SWEAT! 
Watch your salt intake too..  not that you have a problem.. but I have found that is a problem is losing weight, and SUGAR TOO!! THATS A MAJOR!! What kind of protein powder do u use? does it have carbs in it??

ANYWAY.. OH AND GOOD JOB FOR waking up at 4am to exercise!! thats great!! I could never do that! What time do u go to bed??|

Okay..later.. have a great night!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey neighbor  Did you check out the other Gold's yet? How's the cutting going?

Thanks for the feedback Princess! I will re-work my schedule to up the cardio. I had been doing more before but backed it down a bit.  My lifting goes fairly quickly...about 40 mins. I minimize rest to keep my body in fat burning mode since I'm so needing that still.  For my cardio, I do vary the machines daily..never doing the same machine two days in a row. I definitely have the time for the 45 daily so will do it! It's all about the burn baby 

Water actually is more than a gallon a day...I just figured it out....lol more like 2 I'm guessing! I am the joke in the office because I'm going all the damn time! lol

Sugar hidden in foods had always been a trouble zone for me but over the last 3 years when I really followed the BFL program I learned to read the labels! I was so amazed when I discovered what was there! Salt was never an issue...never used the stuff and watched the foods I got.

The protein powder is Optimum Nutrition. Low carb and only 1g of sugar. and it's still good...go figure! I do mix it with 8oz of soy milk and 8 oz of water.

Bedtime is usually 8-830pm and I'm actually headed there in a few. No later than 9pm I'm out though...would never want to get up! lol

I too train alone but I get lost in the music...I have my headphones with the CD player. I make my own CD's so it's fun 

As far as my knowledge is concerned, I've definitely read alot over the years but really read anything I could get my hands on for the last 3 years! Even the stuff that was bogus. I have people ask me for advice all the time and have had success based on what I've told them (damn that feels good too!) I'm going to study for the ISSA certification. I should get the stuff soon. I dont think I'd ever be a full time trainer but I want to learn more and if I can help a few people who are obese then that would be my satisfaction! I know what it's like to feel helpless and hopeless!

Oh..I forgot to add my goal date! That is the weekend of the Olympia 2002! When I began my adventure again in Jan 2001, I went to meet Monica Brant and took a pic with her. She is my ABSOLUTE inspiration and I want to see her again in October and show her the picture we took then and thank her for the inspiration to do this.

Okay...nuff before I get all sappy dammit!

Nite!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome.
It looks like you have a great start to a lean healthy body.
I do dissagree with Princess though, upping your cardio is not what i suggest. You do alot of cardio already. Its your diet that lacks many essential ingrediants. As you know diet is 70% of the battle so i siggest cleaning that up first.

Read the "best nutritional threads" under the diet and nutrition section to learn what to eat. There is a cutting diet that will work for you. Read it and re-post a diet plan for yourself and we will try to work it for you.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

YEAH HAMMER!!!    I'm so glad you did this! You'll get such great feedback here!  
I agree with J'bo, go read the sticky threads in the nutrition section.. Although I think you already have since you've been lurking here for a while!! 
Talk to you later,
Jen


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks J'Bo..you look INCREDIBLE! I saw your comp pics  NG thanks for bringing me out of the woodwork.

I have read the cutting diet but will read it again.

I will review it at work and make the changes according to my schedule.

Can I change the meals around to adapt to my schedule? Like have the prot shake at work and just eat the strawberries or a peach? 

And regarding the cream..I've a bit of a gas problem with dairy   but I will give it a try...I can tolerate some in smaller amounts so it should be okay.

Okay..I'm sure I'll come home from work with scads more questions! 

Have a GREAT day everyone!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey Hammer! Jbo is right about the diet being 70% (or more) of the battle! But I do disagree with her disagreeing with Me about not upping the cardio. FROM EXPERIENCE with My Body, My moms Body, AND friends bodies.. we all did a ton of cardio.. and lost weight super fast. Its says in magazines Everywhere that if you are really overweight thats the way to zap fat first, (yes w/ lifting weight too...that ups your metabolism, but you don't want to get all muscular before losing the fat.. you will just be bulky) 
Do what you feel is right.. but that is from A LOT of experience with overweight people! (oh and my mother in law took my advice..walks/ jogs 3- 4 miles everynight and you should see her.. she looks awesome. Same w/ 4 of my friends.. and many people at my gym! My sister is majoring in diet and nutrition..on her 4th semester at Texas A & M.. and she said thats all they talk about when it comes to Losing ALOT of bodyfat.. ITS ALL ABOUT the Cardio!  

Your protein powder looks good, I have used that stuff before..your right it is yummy for being low carb, and 1g. of sugar! Mine taste like crap! (Isopure-but I only mix w/ water most of the time) I may go back to that one!

Thats one awesome goal date you have there!! Monica Brant is going to be very proud of you!! 
GOOD LUCK!!! Your gonna do great!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

THIS WAS POSTED BY w8lifter ~ The PRO~ in the nutritional threads under Diet & nutrition!!  hope it helps.. 

  "I would suggest you focus on fat loss to begin w/, unless you feel you only have a small amt to lose. Once you lose some bf and harden up your physique a bit, you can begin a slow bulking program, which will also aid in increasing your strength levels.

If you have specific questions about training, you can post a thread in the training forum, but just a few quick notes....

You will probably see faster fat loss results if you increase the intensity of your cardio sessions and do them after your w8 w/o, not before."


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Thanks J'Bo..you look INCREDIBLE! I saw your comp pics  NG thanks for bringing me out of the woodwork.
> 
> *Thanks for the kind words*
> ...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay...here's what I've come up with based on the cutting diet:

6am: 4oz chx or turkey
         5 egg whites
         small apple (I despise grapefruit)

9am: 6oz tuna 
         3 egg whites
         1 tomato

12p:  5oz chicken
          salad

3pm: 2 scoops protein mixed w/ water
         1TBSP safflower oil or heavy cream
         3 strawberries

6pm:  5 oz meat (turkey, chx or fish)
          1 cup green beans or salad

On Monday and Thursday, I will do 1 cup of oats for 6pm as the plan indicates.

Meals at 9a, 12p, 3p are all at work but I have a fridge in the office so that helps.

I know I need to add fat somewhere else. 12p meal is in the employee dining room so there is no good fat around there. Can I add the other fat to any other meal? What about condiments? Light mayo, ketchup and salsa have been used consistently.

Also, I go to bed around 8pm so I cannot get in that 6th meal. Should I have a scoop of protein powder before bed and maybe add some heavy cream to that?

Okay....I think that's my questions for now regarding diet.

Now about the workouts....I think my lifting is fine but the question of cardio is definitely on my mind.  Now I currently do 45 mins on non lifting days and on lifting days do 30 mins (the 20 mins is only sometimes on days my legs feel like jello.) So will it be of benefit to me to add that extra 15 minutes on lifting days?  I do the cardio AFTER I lift.

I've been doing this since May 06 and it's working but if it's of benefit to me to do that extra 15 minutes I will. I've always been preached that only 20 mins of HIIT 3x/week is all I need ...BAH! I'm one of those freaks that likes cardio..lol

I believe I've covered everything at this point. Need food now!

:bounce:


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

Just a few more things for today...

Lifted upper body and did 30 mins on the stairmaster. I left SOAKED!  But damn what a great feeling that is!

Nutrition was decent. I have been very good about staying clean with what I've been eating...even though I know my diet needs some improvements. I only have a cheat day once a week (yes..I need it and still savor it but it's not a binge!!)  I work in a hotel/casino and they all have a buffet style employee dining room! Oh the desserts  but know I resist the temptation! My lunchmates always have dessert and I just dont crave it.

I picked up some apples, strawberries and heavy cream along with the usual staples.

Had 5 liters of water today.

I have a couple things that I need to rid my fridge of but just because they are not quality carbs (noodles and tortillas.) Nothing else bad in the house. I've been VERY good about that!

I do wonder about the condiments though but I think I asked that in my other rant   OH and what about beans? I LOVE black beans and garbanzo beans. Can those be fit in or save them for cheat day?

Sorry for the 20 questions..just trying to get some things straight as I clean up 

I'll shush now..I need to get my butt in bed!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Here is a tip, you want a large ass use a stairmaster. 
I am doing the stairmaster because i need to build my but up. 
The constant glut contractions on that machine will make your booty grow. I am glad that you dont crave sweets, cause you should stay away from them, even on your cheat day. List the condiments that you are concerned about and i will give you a run down of the bad/good ones. Doing great, keep the questions coming its the only way you learn. xxx Oh by the way, no beans on a cutting diet, they are too high in carbs.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 17, 2002)

The internet was created by SATAN! I keep surfing and reading...must go to bed...LOL

I want Jennifer Lopez's ass  The stairmaster is my absolute FAVORITE cardio in the entire world! But I rotate machines daily. 

I figured so much on the beans but had to ask anyway!

Condiments I use:

Salsa
Light Mayo
Ketchup (only sometimes on eggs  )
Frank's Red Hot  (I know this is okay!)
Balsamic Vinegar (my love  )

So I'm guessing that everything else is okay then! I've not done a specific cutting diet perse other than trying to get in 5 meals/day and eating mod carbs.

As far as sweets...usually only 1 soda on cheat day..I know still bad but but but.....  Let me stress that my cheat days are not pig out days...usually just one meal that I've craved during the week.  For me it's more about not having structured eating that one day a week. The cheats definitely help me keep focused!

Okay...now for real to bed! 

thanks J'Bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Salsa=Well tomatos have sugar, but 1 tablespoon is ok for now.
Light Mayo= Use full fat instead it has less sugar. Sugar is evil not fat!
Ketchup= None= Its all sugar.
Franks red= I think its ok but look on the ingrediants= If it has any ingrediants that end with -ose its sugar.
Balsamic Vinegar= Well this is a good one.
Salad Dressings= Use Paul Newmans Salad Dressings
Use Pam for cooking spray for your eggs.

A Soda is fine on your cheat days, maybe try to have a diet soda instead. On your cheat day just make sure you are getting a fat a carb and a protein with every meal. A cheat day keeps me focused as well, so i know where your coming from.

I am addicted to the site too, so your not alone.

Your welcome.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Hammer! 
Wow, you sure have been busy writing!! 
IMO, you shouldn't up your cardio (yet).. Try to get your new diet down perfectly at this point and see what happens.. 
Do you even have any rest days? when you don't workout at all..
If not, you should start.. one day minimum! 

Yeah, J-Lo is a hottie!  

Keep working hard! I know you'll reach your goals!! 
TC,
Jen


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 18, 2002)

Good morning Hammerlynn! Well at least it is morning here...is it there?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 18, 2002)

Morning everyone! 

J'Bo...thought so with the ketchup but I'm okay with that! I am more happy with salsa on things anyway. Will limit to 1 TBSP (on egg whites.) I do cook with Pam so that's cool and I will pick up some Paul Newman's dressings too! Oh and the light mayo I have indicates less than 1g of sugar per serving. Can I use up what I have then switch to regular? 

NG...I do take a rest day once a week...ususally on Sundays but it'll be Sat this week. I'm donating blood and everytime I go they are pretty stern with me to not workout  

Hi NB! It is in fact morning here in Vegas! 645ish! Pretty hazy and ugly though because of the fires but the rain we had yesterday seemed to have helped clear the air a bit but the fires rage on! 

I did 45 mins of treadmill this morning. Kept my heartrate in the 65-70% range.

Meal 1 was 4oz turkey filet, 5 egg whites w/1TBSP salsa and a small apple.

I have the food packed up that I need to take to work. I have to stop at the store to pick up some boiled eggs (forgot to make them last night,) some heavy cream and mayo to leave in the office.

I'm pretty excited about this cutting diet (sick huh? lol) and want to see how I do after a few weeks then may enlist the assistance of Team DPW8.

The one thing I can say about myself is that I am very focused and determined to make it happen once and for all.

I best get ready for work....it's gonna be a hellish day!

More tonight


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> THIS WAS POSTED BY w8lifter ~ The PRO~ in the nutritional threads under Diet & nutrition!!  hope it helps..
> 
> "I would suggest you focus on fat loss to begin w/, unless you feel you only have a small amt to lose. Once you lose some bf and harden up your physique a bit, you can begin a slow bulking program, which will also aid in increasing your strength levels.
> ...



Funny you should quote me like that, considering I totally disagree w/ your cardio suggestions  Please let me clarify since this was taken out of context and meant for someone else entirely. One should always have a main goal to focus on...but that doesn't mean you should forget about the other goals. Having muscle is going to burn more calories! There is NO WAY someone can gain muscle on that much cardio...it's excessive and unecessary. A far better approach would be sticking w/ 2 20-25 minute HIIT sessions and one 30-45 minute traditional cardio sessions per week, increasing the *intensity* of your weight training sessions, and getting your diet in proper order! This will allow for muscle gain and maintenance and the loss of bodyfat....we are always concerned w/ body composition, not just body weight...and I know you understand that hammerlynn, by your use of the terms "scale weight" and "fat loss".

I have just read through your entire journal....you're getting some great advice from J'bo....just a quick review of what she's said...no ketchup...you need to avoid sugar in all it's forms! Even on your cheat days! You can still have a cheat...but let's not blow everything you've work for for the past week! If you're going to have a soda, make it diet. If you're going to have something you're not allowed on other days, make it something worthwhile...does sugary pop and desserts really seem worthwhile? Maybe sometimes, but in the long run, not likely....I'd use it as a day to not count things...or get some fruit or maybe a burger that I don't normally include in my diet....you really need to look at this as a new lifestyle...not a diet that will end once you reach your goals....yours goals btw are awesome...do you know how good you'll make Monica feel when you do that! 

About the cream...you don't need to use it, you can go w/ flax if it bothers you, but heavy cream has the least amt of lactose in it so a couple of tbsp a day won't hurt I'd bet.

1 tbsp of oil = 15 g fat, 1 tbsp of cream = 5 g of fat...if you're going to sub one for the other, you'll have to use 3 tbsp of cream.

Water....1.5 gallons is good per day...anything more than that isn't really necessary....if you go 2 gallons, pop a multi-mineral.

Meal composition is important, so you can't really "make up" the fat elsewhere....it'll help to keep the calories up where they should be of course, but in terms of controlling insulin, no.

I'll have to come back to critique that new diet you've come up w/....I've got to go right now


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Okay...here's what I've come up with based on the cutting diet:
> 
> 6am: 4oz chx or turkey
> ...



Okay..that's what else I've come up with and additional questions!

Thanks w8 and I look forward to your critique.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Hammerlynn 
Okay...here's what I've come up with based on the cutting diet:

Meal one:
4oz chx or turkey
5 egg whites
small apple (I despise grapefruit)

Should I add fat here? Yes, use 2 yolks here. You can substitute the apple for 1/2 cup of oatmeal 

Meal two:
6oz tuna 
3 egg whites
1 tomato

Will use 1TBSP of mayo to get fat here.  You want to try not to eat tomatos. Have a tin of tuna with a tablespoon of mayo plus 1/2 cup of brown rice. You need a carb here.Or you could keep the veggy (not tomato) and have the rice with meal three. 

Meal three:
5oz chicken
salad

How to add fat here? Should I have 3 TBSP of cream when I get back to the office?  Add 1 tablespoon of your salad dressing here for fat, you could also have 1/2 avocado if you like them. No cream just the dressing or avocado. 


Meal four:
2 scoops protein mixed w/ water
1TBSP safflower oil or heavy cream
3 strawberries

I think this one is actually okay. I will use cream at work..  Could you bring a blender to work? If not the cream really doesnt taste good unless you blend all the ingrediants together. If you cant bring a blender have: 2 scoops of protein with water, 4 strawberries, and 1 Tablespoon of flax, Udo's, or Safflower oil. 

Meal five:
5 oz meat (turkey, chx or fish)
1 cup green beans or salad

Add fat?.  Yes girl fat needs to be added with every meal. Up your veggies to 2 cups and add dressing or take safflower oil with your meal. 


On Monday and Thursday, I will do 1 cup of oats for 6pm as the plan indicates.

I believe the plan states a 1/2 banana plus oatmeal plus a sweet potato. That is all you eat for meal six, dont add it to your protein and fat. Carbs only on this day.  

*Sorry its not W8, but i thought i could help you out.*


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks J'Bo! Certainly do not apologize! I need as many eyes as possible to help me! I'm used to a generic "BFL" diet and need to advance beyond that and kick it into gear 

Your suggestions are very realistic. I goofed with the Mon/Thurs carbs....I am eating that tonight since I started the plan today. I dont have sweet potatoes or bananas so the best I can do it oatmeal with an apple. Will fix that before Monday!

I LOVE avocado and that would be an easy fix to #3 since they do have it out in the cafeteria.

I cant bring a blender to work but I did have the prot shake w/ cream today....added ice to the shaker and it was okay. Ate the strawberries separate.  At home I'll blend it all up together.

As for today....I followed the plan I originally posted but will make the necessary changes tomorrow. Actually tomorrow will be a challenge since I have a meeting from 8-1030 so #2 will be later than it's supposed to be but I will be up later so it might be okay for the one day.

Oh and what about sugar free sweeteners. I've always avoided them during "clean" eating days because I've been advised to not use them since they can tend to cause an insulin response. True?

Gotta go eat. Once I get this diet down I will not bombard everyone with questions like this  But in the meantime, patience is greatly appreciated


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 18, 2002)

*Fitday Totals 07/18/02*

Total:   1711    
Fat: 53  477  29% 
Sat: 19  170  10% 
Poly: 15  133  8% 
Mono: 14  124  8% 
Carbs: 92  307  19% 
Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 212  847  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

Water: 
6 liters 

This has me concerned......likely not enough calories for me. Today was day one of this cutting diet though and tomorrow will have improvements. I'm guessing it'll take me a week or so to get it down right. I know the tweaks tomorrow will add calories.

Other thoughts? (besides quit rambling on  )


----------



## Leslie (Jul 18, 2002)

Hammerlyn, what you have heard about sugar free sweetners is correct. They do create an insulin response even though its not real sugar. Your body still reacts as if it were sugar. It is best to avoid these things like sweetnlow, diet soda, ect. 

As for your cals being low- you are correct. This is due to the fat, as Jbo pointed out , you were missing.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow Hammer! Things look really good! I'm glad W8 and J'bo helped you so much! You'll make Monica so proud!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hammerlyn, what you have heard about sugar free sweetners is correct. They do create an insulin response even though its not real sugar. Your body still reacts as if it were sugar. It is best to avoid these things like sweetnlow, diet soda, ect.
> 
> As for your cals being low- you are correct. This is due to the fat, as Jbo pointed out , you were missing.



Correct....but at this point, it's not much to worry about....just don't go crazy on the diet pop, it's nasty in so many ways.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Leslie! I figured that was the reason for the lower cals! I have filled in the gaps and hopefully today will be better!

Hi NG 

w8...thank you thank you thank you for not telling me to give up the sweetener (yet)   I only use it on oatmeal. I will switch to 1 diet soda on cheat days (maybe..some tastes so NASTY!)  I use Equal now but would Splenda or Stevia be better?

I think that's it for the morning...will post daily info tonight!

Oh...but let me say that the scale finally moved again and I've broken another 10lb mark  I almost started crying 

Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Oh...but let me say that the scale finally moved again and I've broken another 10lb mark
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi Hammerlynn.  Just browsing your journal.  This last thread is cause for having a GREAT day!!  It must be a super feeling knowing you're making headway to your eventual goal.  Congradulations!

NT


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 
> w8...thank you thank you thank you for not telling me to give up the sweetener (yet)   I only use it on oatmeal. I will switch to 1 diet soda on cheat days (maybe..some tastes so NASTY!)  I use Equal now but would Splenda or Stevia be better?



Just make sure it doesn't have aspartame in it....there's a few threads in nutrition on which sweetner is best if yu want to search...sorry, I don't have time today


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 19, 2002)

No prob w8  Let's weigh the options....look up artificial sweetners or head to grease up hot muscular men. DUH! If you were still here I'd make you get the hell out 

Thanks NT for the congrats.....I've kinda been in awe all day! 

Today was a bit better in terms of cals. 

6 liters of water


*Meal 1* 
4 oz turkey
2 yolks
5 whites
sm. apple

*Meal 2*
2 scoops protein
3 strawberries
3 TBSP heavy cream

*Meal 3* 
5 oz chicken
1.5 cups oriental veggies
.5 cup rice
1 pat butter

*Meal 4* 
4 oz tuna
2 whites
1TBSP mayo
.5 cup oatmeal

*Meal 5* 
5 oz turkey
2 cups green beans
2 TBSP safflower oil

In meal 3, I had rice because I could not remember if I needed to add a carb there or not.  They did not have avocados today thus the butter pat.

For meal 4, I could NOT choke down the whole 6oz of tuna. I did not feel well today and just could NOT eat anymore of it.

Per Fitday:
Total:   2046    
Fat: 83  747  38% 
Sat: 43  390  20% 
Poly: 8  69  4% 
Mono: 23  208  11% 
Carbs: 79  260  13% 
Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 241  963  49% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

Thoughts??  J'Bo...my guru 

Training was legs (a total slaughter for my poor stems) followed by 30 mins of cardio (moderate.)

I'm still in shock about the drop in scale weight! My biggest concern is losing lean mass! I need to drop fat but want to maintain the LBM that I have!

I need to go eat......


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Its looks as though you had a great day.
Your food and total numbers look great.
How did you feel? 
Were you hungry?
You got 6 liters down hey? Awesome.
Your on your way to having the body you dream of.
Keep it up girl!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 20, 2002)

WOW really?  That is great news J'Bo! I felt full after a couple meals and did so NOT get hungry.

I'm excited that I did this right! lol Now it'll take a week of this to make it habit then I wont have to drag my little paper everywhere!

Today is cheat day and because I'm donating blood I cannot train so I'm taking this as my 1 day off.

I'm feeling really good about this! I leave for vacation next Friday and already warned my mom about the diet and informed her that I will need to get groceries there ASAP!

I think I really want a burger today but I want something sweet.  I will not drink regular soda though!

What would be the least harmful sweet?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Umm the least harmful sweet hey?
You are talkin to the donut queen here.
I really dont know the answer but i know what i would have.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 20, 2002)

Hammerlynn- have some Sugar free chocolate pudding with Fat free whipped cream. I wouldn;'t recommend it for all the time. But is very YUMMY and much better for you than ice cream or candy!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Or donuts.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Or some diet KFC.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 21, 2002)

Happy Sunday  Sex and the City comes on again tonight  I cant wait!

I will not pretend that I was a good girl yesterday  I have always taken one cheat day a week that included anything that I wanted but they have never been binge days. Yesterday was not different. They've never had a negative affect on my results (other than being bloated for a day or two.) So inspite of the words of the pros I took it.  It has nothing to do with me not wanting to reach my goals but rather I think they cheat day helps me stay on track because I know that I can resist during the week.

At this point, I think I need to focus on getting the diet in check 6 days a week. I'm at a good start but am thinking that I am not ready to give up my cheat days yet. I will gradually work around them and will be more cautious about what I take in those days.

This morning I did 45 mins of cardio which felt great! Yesterday was off day for training because of donating blood.

Meals will be as planned. I wont post them everyday unless I think I've botched something up or I need a review 

Leslie..I will pick up SF pudding (used to have some) and use that for a sweet attack 

J'Bo.....I was definitely eyeballing the donuts at the store but resisted in your honor  You can do this girl! lol

Diet KFC? hmmmmm lol dont we wish


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Hammer,
I do believe in cheat days, unless you are competing.
They keep you from having large binges.

I am going to be strong! No donuts no donuts no donuts.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 21, 2002)

Hiya J'Bo! Thanks for the feedback! Cheat days are important to me for the exact reason you mentioned..the large binges! I have a history of compulsive overeating and if not for the cheat days I would definitely slip into old patterns!

Now...as for the donuts....you CAN do this!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a question..go figure right?

If I substitute a low carb MRP for my protein shakes do I still need the strawberries? I will be on vacation for a couple weeks the the MRPs will be easier to tote around.  Also, can I use them twice a day? I  feel VERY stuffed after having two whole food meals in a row.

The only changes I would make to my diet below is that meals 2 and 4 would be shakes.

Thoughts?

I mentioned to someone too that I'm so used to the cut and dry BFL diet that this is taking some getting adjustment to get down pat! But I will get it down


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Good morning Hammerlynn! Your journal looks great. You are getting so much WONDERFUL help in here. I love these guys!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow Hammer! doing amazing! Am really glad to see that! 
Keep it up hon! 

Jen


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

How many carbs are in the MRP? Sugar grams?

Yes you can have 2 a day, but that would be enough liquid meals (so no pure protein shakes on top of that).

Yes my meals 2 and 4 used to be shakes too cause i got too full with 6 meals and 6 liters of water. Just make sure that the other meals are "real food".

Once you let me know what the carb grams are in the MRP, i can tell you about the fruit. But i can tell you now that i would eat a piece of fruit plus a fat (nuts, pb, or flax) and then have my protein with water instead of just the MRP. There is something in fruit that you cant get in a powder. Thats just me though.

Have a great day, your such a pleasure to coach. Me on the other hand, i pitty those who help me cause i am a terrible dieter. 

RIGHT DP!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Have a great day, your such a pleasure to coach. Me on the other hand, i pitty those who help me cause i am a terrible dieter.
> ...



What's that Donut Queen?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

I told you.
Sorry for being such a pain in the ass W8.
I do listen to workout plans to a tee though.
One outta two isnt bad.
I am working on the diet thing.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

lmao....just playing w/ ya girl  *wipes powdered sugar from J'bo's chin*


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2002)

Ummm that was good!
Thanks.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks you guys! I appreciate the kudos 

J'Bo...you've been very patient with me and I've had coaches that I have driven insane so if you've made it this far you'll be okay 

As for the shakes, I havent actually ordered anything yet but I need to tonight. I'm having them shipped to my parents house to avoid taking the whole box in my carry on!

Sounds like you'd rather that I stick with the protein, carry some nuts and a piece of fruit. I will just do that! I will just get some low carb protein. I just do NOT want to tote my 5lb tub with me  

I am going to have to use some bars during this trip too! Not something I normally do but it's hard to plan with my mother  One minute we are doing nothing the next we're off going somewhere! At least if I have bars, I will have something just in case!

I am going to get Protein Diet bars and will stick with my Optimum 100% Whey. 

Today I did 45 mins of cardio (20 mins on treadmill and 25 mins on the ass machine )

Diet was okay. Cals were a bit low because the rice I grabbed at lunch was crunchy  I'm wondering if I'm taking in too much fat though?

Total:   1737    
Fat: 86  770  45% 
Carbs: 47  129  8% (DAMN RICE!)
Protein: 200  801  47%

I did the two shakes today and felt MUCH better. I do not feel hungry and feel satisfied.

Enough rambling for now!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm taking in too much fat though?
> ...



Nope...it's good!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks w8..I get worried sometimes but should know that I'd be whipped if necessary


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 23, 2002)

*Carb up...*

Today is my carb up and because I still use my free day (which includes it's fair share of carbs) under advisement I'm only doing one carb up a week!

So based on the info that w8 posted this is what my portion should be:

1.5 cups of oats
8oz of yam
6oz of banana
1 cup of veggies w/1TBSP of butter (I got whipped butter-unsalted)

this seems like a TON of food! Do I need to eat this much or follow the carb up on the diet sheet which is:

1 cup oats
6oz yam
4 oz banana
1 cup veggies w/ 1 TBSP butter

This seems more realistic to me but I'm not the expert


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 23, 2002)

Workout: Upper body and 30 mins of treadmill

Diet went well.  Meal 5 is my carb up and as I posted above I was not sure so I followed what was listed on the Cutting Diet Plan. The calculated amounts is just alot of food and I know that in the present I could not eat it all. But in my binging days I could easily wolf down that much and more!

Fitday totals:
Total:   2213    
Fat: 92  831  39% 
Carbs: 169  581  27%
Protein: 178  713  34% 


I feel good. I picked up protein and some bars for my vacation. I know the bars are not good but I need to be prepared! And they are only for 8 days or less of use!

Time to eat!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey girl!! Looks like your doing great!! Keep listening to all these chicks here and you will be just fine and reaching your goal in no time!!   When do u leave for vacation?? Hope you have a great time!
Take care!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2002)

Meso-techs smores sensation bars are as good if not tastier than real chocolate bars. Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh mi god!!! SHE (J'Bo ) is soooooooooooooo RIGHT about those bars!! YUM YUM!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 24, 2002)

You guys are a riot  Princess I'm glad you are still visiting me 

I picked up some that I've been wanting to try..forgot about the smores though dammit!

I got Protein Diet Toasted Coconut which I've been dying to try along with Lean Body Texas Pecan (I think that's what it is.)

I leave for vacation tomorrow. I have to be at the airport by midnight (Friday) for a 2 am flight to Chicago. I'm going to Indiana..the parents are 45 minutes from Midway airport. I'm looking soooo forward to getting away from Vegas! I love it here but need a break!

This morning I did 45 mins of cardio but had to slow down because my hip is bothering me! the joint is tender to the touch and I will get to the doc when I return. I'm afraid to know what is wrong 

Diet went well! 

Fitday totals:
Total:   1799    
Fat: 84  760  44% 
Carbs: 70  233  13% 
Protein: 188  750  43%

Is this where I need to be? I need a bit more reassurance before I feel completely comfortable but it's starting to feel like habit! Tomorrow will be a full week on the diet.

Today I did stats  Since 05/06, this is where I stand:

227#
25.1% bodyfat
15.5 inches lost
24.5lbs fat loss
2.5lbs muscle loss (this is okay though..I am okay with losing SOME!)

I am very pleased with my results thus far and will continue to monitor progress closely!

Off to eat


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

Hammer baby ... I think you're also ready for the vacation of a lifetime next year ... he he

Oh ... and good morning!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Hammerlynn!!! Of course I am still visting! I lurk a lot.. and sometimes forget to post!  
HEY~ Have u tried the Leanbody for her bar - chocolate penut butter..its low carb.. only 2grams.. and its awesome!! I try to get super low carb bars! But I have heard that tx pecan pie one is really great too! ENJOY! 
Have fun visting with your parents .. I bet you are ready to get away from Vegas for awhile!! ~~ Oh ya.. and good job on the cardio!!!  Is your hip okay now though??? Better watch it!
have a great day honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2002)

OH!! AWESOME ON THE STATS GIRL!! I bet you are Lookin' good & HOT!!!   KEEP UP THE HARD WORK!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Carb up...*



> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Today is my carb up and because I still use my free day (which includes it's fair share of carbs) under advisement I'm only doing one carb up a week!
> 
> So based on the info that w8 posted this is what my portion should be:
> ...



This will be fine...if you want, you can keep the oats at 1 cup and up the yam to 8 oz


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks girl! I appreciate it! I think I'm getting the hang of this finally 

Despite my better judgement, I trained legs today and then did cardio (30 mins.) The hip was not happy but I have a feeling that when I go to the doc I will have to cut back until it's fully healed. So.........

Diet went well for the most part. I'm excited about leaving tonight and my tummy was a bit jumpy but I ate.

Fitday totals:

Total:   1916    
Fat: 75  678  36% 
Carbs: 60  208  11% 
Protein: 243  972  52% 

Maybe not enough calories but I feel satisfied and not stuffed. I'm still doing 2 shakes per day and will stick with that for a while.

I'm trying desperately to stay awake until 11pm when I leave to catch the shuttle for the airport. I love having the option of leaving my truck at work! Perks of being in management I guess  I'm used to being in bed no later than 9p so this should be interesting! I KNOW if I lay down I'll be out for the count!

NT....you have no idea how interesting that trip in June sounds! I told my mom about it and she laughed. She knows I'm a wild child  Let's say I'll keep my options open 

Okay I need to go amuse myself somehow to stay awake


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Good job hammer your doing awesome.
Whats all this cardio though?
No wonder your burnt at 9pm, you do cardio 4 times a day.
LOL.
Have a great trip.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

well...about the cardio...

I do 30 minutes on lifting days (after I lift) and then 45 mins on non-lifting days.  It's all moderate intensity though and I watch my heartrate closely to make sure it's not getting too high!

I cut back when I start feeling burn out setting in but I'm seriously doing okay for now. I will cut back if I feel that happening


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Your muscles need more rest Hammer. If you over train you could get reverse effects and you dont want that. Slow it down a little and lets see what happens, it could bring some wonderful changes.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

Okay....I will cut out the cardio on lifting days. 

thank you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

Great!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 25, 2002)

I was just thinking about this and I really think I still get in that more is better mentality. I know full well that this extra cardio could be devouring muscle. I've in fact lost 2.5lbs of muscle. Not alot but it's still muscle loss.

Okay.....I will be a good girl and do only 3 days of cardio a week (45 min sessions.)

Can you tell I'm bored and need to get on this damn plane  I'm actually watching Dirty Dancing AGAIN! lol

I'm really excited to see my dad tomorrow...I've lost almost 30lbs since he last saw me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2002)

I am sure he will be really proud of you, i am.
3 days of cardio is better, but 34 min would be even better.
I know thats asking alot though, so i wont push it.
LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> NT....you have no idea how interesting that trip in June sounds! I told my mom about it and she laughed. She knows I'm a wild child  Let's say I'll keep my options open
> 
> Okay I need to go amuse myself somehow to stay awake



OK!   I have one Diva that's gotten serious about training ... now I might possibly be hanging with Diva #2 ... woo hoo!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm on vacation so here's a quick one to catch me up:

I took Friday as an off day and also didnt workout on Sat. The humidity here is making me kinda sick 

I intend to do cardio right after I'm done here. I am cutting back on the cardio at J'Bo's suggestion and will see how that goes. I will say it will be admittedly hard for me to do but will do it.

So I'll scale the cardio back to 45 mins 3 days a week without doing cardio on lifting days.

Diet has been doing well. Fitday is down so I cant post totals. Friday was a bit of a challenge but overall it was pretty good. Today is cheat day  I will cut these out someday too but have to do it gradually!

So that's it for me! I'm really sad about J'Bo leaving. I hope that I will still have someone "watching" me and tell me if I need to change up something.

Off to do cardio....

Hammer


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Have a great trip hon~!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks Princess  Things are going good...very relaxing! I took a nap today for the first time in a very long time!

Today I went to the Gold's Gym out here which is VERY small in comparison to the one in Las Vegas but I felt very comfortable there! That's been a long time coming...I never felt comfortable being in gyms like that! It felt great!

I trained legs today..no cardio other than 5 minutes to cool down.

Fitday totals:

Total:   2174    
Fat: 97  875  41% 
Carbs: 73  226  11% 
Protein: 252  1009  48% 

Totals have been around the same other than Friday which was a bit higher fat than usual but I'm guessing that is not all that detrimental.

Diet is going well here on vacation. It makes it easy since I'm staying with my parents who are VERY supportive of my efforts.

That's all   Comments or critisms are always welcomed!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 30, 2002)

*07/30/02*

Workout: Rest day

Hammies extremely sore from yesterday.

Fitday

Total:   2221    
Fat: 99  888  41% 
Carbs: 81  260  12%  
Protein: 251  1005  47%

Diet

1: 2 yolks, 5 whites, 4oz turkey, 1 small apple
2: 7oz tuna, 2 TBSP mayo, 1/2 cup oatmeal
3: 2 scoops whey, 3 TBSP heavy cream
4: 5oz chicken, 4oz avocado, 1.5 cups zucchini, 1/4 cup onion, 1/4 cup green peppers
5: 2 scoops whey, 3 TBSP heavy cream

Had an upset stomach today which was odd. I've been following this diet for almost 2 weeks now. Could be the humidity here getting to me! I want my desert back!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey honey! Thats sooo awesome that you felt comfortable in the gym there!!
Your parents sound like great people..thats really good that they are sooo suportive over you!! YEAH!!
Take care! & Keep up the great work!
~~Hope your tummy is better today~~


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jul 31, 2002)

thanks for checking in on me Princess  I hope that you are doing well also!

Today I had a great surprise! I trained upper body at the gym and decided to weigh myself! The scale has dropped another 7lbs!!! I've been following my diet..keeping cals around 1900-2100 daily and my totals must be okay since I've not been scolded  The ONLY thing I've changed is backing off the cardio.

I'm so fired up that I could have bust  PLUS when I was walking out of the locker room there was this hottie working on chest...I saw him look me up and down and watch me as I walked away! What a great feeling to be looked at like that again! I also noticed a few guys watching me work out! Probably shitting themselves because I did more weight than them 

Diet today was not the greatest since I forgot to take food with me. I will have my carb up tonight and I KNOW I'll be able to get it all down tonight.

Anyway..that's my news. I will not be able to do measurements until I get back to Vegas since I dont have my stats sheet for comparisons.

Off to shop with Mom who said I need new clothes.....all my current ones are falling off me! lol


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2002)

GIRL THATS SOME AWESOME NEWS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!     
I bet that made you feel totally HOT & SEXY when the guys were checking you out!! COOL!!!  

Now... go shopping for something new to celebrate!! 
SOOO PROUD OF YOU!!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: 07/30/02*



> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Fitday
> 
> Total:   2221
> ...



Hammer...you are doing so good!!! 

This diet is fantastic! Are you counting the carbs from veggies though?....I don't see 81 grams of carbs w/ what you've got there?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

morning sweetie ... how goes the battle today?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Aug 2, 2002)

thanks guys 

w8 I do add the veggies into my daily totals. Do I need to not do that? Also do I need to add more carbs then during the non carb up days?

I was kinda bad yesterday and actually the next two days will not be stellar either. It's the end of my vacation and I'm treating myself but am still going to workout.

I've been VERY good over the last 3 months and deserve this so I'll enjoy my treats and hit it harder than ever when I get home!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 2, 2002)

HEY! Enjoy the rest of your vacation sweetie!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 2, 2002)

Never add the veggies into your carb counts! we are only concerned w/ "active" carbs. Just be sure to only have 1- 1 1/2 c veggies permeal.


----------



## daisy (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Hammer and Leslie!
I ususally just lurk but.. can I jump in here with a quick question? I have been also eating lower carbs and including them in my calorie and carb counts.  Does this mean to exclude any veggies (like green beans, broccoli, salad, etc)?  Would I only include things like potato's, peas and carrots?
By the way, you guys are both doing GREAT!  I read you jounals everyday!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by daisy *_
> Hi Hammer and Leslie!
> I ususally just lurk but.. can I jump in here with a quick question? I have been also eating lower carbs and including them in my calorie and carb counts.  Does this mean to exclude any veggies (like green beans, broccoli, salad, etc)?  Would I only include things like potato's, peas and carrots?
> By the way, you guys are both doing GREAT!  I read you jounals everyday!



Hey Daisy

No need to inc veggies in your carb counts. Like I said just be sure to stick with 1- 1/2 cups veggies or 5-6cup greens(salad)

The only carbs you are counting s/b your active carbs in the oats, potatoes, rice ect.  Also when calculating the carb counts for these, remeber to subtract the fiber grams. They don't count either.

As for peas and carrots: they are very high in sugar. Stick with brocolli, peppers, string beans, cauliflower, zuchini, ect. 

Anytime Daisy!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> Hey Daisy
> ...



Almost Leslie .....but should be: the only carbs you DON'T count are from veggies and fibre! We still need to count carbs from rice/sweet potatoes/oats AND protein powder, peanut butter, cream, etc.



> w8 I do add the veggies into my daily totals. Do I need to not do that? Also do I need to add more carbs then during the non carb up days?



On non-carb-up days (and this includes non-carb-up meals on day of carb-up) you want to keep your active carbs as low as possible...under about 30 g for the entire day...and these carbs should come only from protein/fat sources such as peanut butter, protein powder, etc....of course, we're not talking veggies here because we've just established that we don't count them right? 

One note on veggies though...as leslie noted...peas/carrots/corn are all high in sugar and should be avoided. And some veggies should be counted, eggplant is rather high in carbs for example, and avacado high in fat. Best thing to do is check the stats BEFORE you eat it


----------



## Hammerlynn (Aug 3, 2002)

You guys kick ass  Thanks so much for the help! I knew there was a bit more to this but at least I got the diet down pat..now I will quit adding veggies to the intake totals.

I feel soo good on this diet! I was a bit afraid that I would feel tired and drained but that is so not true 

Yesterday I did 45 mins of cardio on the treadmill. Today I trained legs..trained is an understatement. I supersetted and slaughtered them 

It's nice to have compliments like "holy shit" and "damn girl" from people who only see me once a year 

My nutrition has not been my diet but it has remained surprisingly within my caloric ranges with macros being a bit off.

Weight is stable and I'm ecstatic!

Off to the picnic where I KNOW I will be bad but I figured that in for the last 2 days and today.

Tomorrow I head back to Vegas and will kick it back into gear!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Hammer


----------



## Leslie (Aug 3, 2002)

QUOTE:
Almost Leslie .....but should be: the only carbs you DON'T count are from veggies and fibre! We still need to count carbs from rice/sweet potatoes/oats AND protein powder, peanut butter, cream, etc.

Thats why I said ECT


only carbs you are counting s/b your active carbs in the oats, potatoes, rice ect. 

BTW good info on eggplant


----------



## Dero (Apr 20, 2003)

Thread of the MIAs...
Leslie and Hammer,wherever you are...
You gals are missed ENORMOUSLY!!!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Thread of the MIAs...
> Leslie and Hammer,wherever you are...
> You gals are missed ENORMOUSLY!!!!!!


ditto


----------

